# help save the salmon



## davew (Dec 27, 2014)

I finished brining the salmon but have to leave before I can complete the drying/smoking process.  What can I do to save the salmon?


----------



## trickyputt (Dec 27, 2014)

Just take it out of the brine and wash it an store it in the fridge sealed until you get done. Everything is done to the cells of the meat so you are good, just dont let it dry out.


----------

